# SP2022 holster questions....



## vortecz71wv (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi all! Awesome site!

I have a SP2022 9mm equipped with a LaserMax Uni red laser on the rail. Does anyone know of a good quality holster that will accept this configuration for concealed carry. I have a Crossbreed holster, but they can't change the kydex for a custom application. Any help is appreciated!

DTOM :smt1099


----------

